# Complete list of all conventions this year!



## da-fox (Apr 20, 2008)

Here is a list of all conventions this year in the world... for more informations, go to www.wikifur.com

NOTE!!!!!!*** Might not be up to date... im not here so often so look at the website for actual dates!

2009:
Poland Aug 13-16: Futrzakon
USA Aug 14-16: Elliott's Summer Celebration (FL)
USA Aug 21-24: Gathering of the Gargoyles (CA)
Germany Aug 26-30: Eurofurence
Canada Aug 29-Sep 2: Camp Feral! (ON)

USA Sep 4-6: Mephit Furmeet (TN)
USA Sep 18-20: RainFurrest (WA)
Sweden Sep 18-20: FurryCon
Australia Sep 25-27: FurJAM (NSW)

Australia Oct 2-4: RADFur (SA)
Argentina Oct 9-11: UFACon
USA Oct 16-18: FurFright (CT)
USA Oct 22-26: Oklacon (OK)
France Oct 24-Nov 1: Anthrotomne
Germany Oct 29-Nov 1: Die HerbstCon
England Oct 30-Nov 1: RBW
USA Oct 31-Nov 1: Elliott's Fall Festival (FL)

Canada Nov 7: Howloween (BC)
Germany Nov 14: Cologne Furdance (for now)
USA Nov 20-22: Midwest FurFest (IL)
New Zealand Nov 27-29: FurcoNZ
Japan Nov 28: Kemocon

Australia Dec 3-6: MiDFur (VIC)
USA Dec 5-10: Furry Cruise (FL)

2009 TBA:
USA September 2009: Phoenix Furness: ZeroCon (AZ)
USA Oct/Nov 2009?: Furloween (FL)
Mexico Nov 2009: ConFurtiva
South Africa Nov 2009?: South Furrica meet

2010:
France Jan 2-9: Fhursky
USA Jan 21-25: Further Confusion (CA)
Austria Jan 23-30: Zillercon
Brazil Feb 13-16: Abando (SP)

USA Feb 19-21: Furry Fiesta (TX)
USA Feb 26-28: Phoenix Furness (AZ)

USA Mar 25-28: Furry Weekend Atlanta (GA)

USA Apr 9-11: Furry Connection North (MI)
USA Apr 9-11: I-CON (NY)
USA Apr 22-26: Wild Nights (OK)

England May 7-10: ConFuzzled
USA May 21-23: Elliott's Spring Gathering (FL)
USA May 28-30: FA: United (NJ)
USA May 28-30: Rocket City FurMeet (AL)

USA Jun 4-6: Califur (CA)
Canada Jun 11-13: What The Fur (QC)
USA Jun 18-20: DucKon (IL)
USA Jun 24-27: Anthrocon (PA)

USA July 23-25: Megaplex (FL)

Canada Aug 6-8: Condition (ON)
USA Aug 6-8: Rocky Mountain Fur Con (CO)

2010 TBA:
Russia Jan-Feb: Rusfurrence
Canada Feb 2010?: Furthest North Winter (AB)
Australia Apr 2010?: Camp Wildpaw (NSW)
USA May 2010?: All Fur Fun (WA)
Germany May 2010?: Mephit Mini Con
USA May 2010?: Morphicon (OH)
Switzerland June 2010?: CH-on
Australia July 2010?: RivFur (QLD)
USA July 2010?: Furnival (OH)
Poland July 2010?: Furstock
Canada Aug 2010?: BC FurBQ (BC)
Austria Aug 2010?: Lakeside Furs
Czech Republic Summer 2010?: ÄŒeSFuR

2011:
Scotland Apr 23-24: ScotiaCon


----------



## Summercat (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not too certain Califur Diego will be repeated. =/


----------



## da-fox (Apr 21, 2008)

Summercat said:
			
		

> I'm not too certain Califur Diego will be repeated. =/




Humm.... dunno... I just take this information from Wikifur... :S
Its like Anthrofest.. in montreal... its not on the list because this convention is cancelled this year.... maybe forever.. :S


----------



## Summercat (Apr 22, 2008)

da-fox said:
			
		

> Summercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if I remember to I'll poke Sy Sable, the guy who puts on Califur Diego. =/


----------



## da-fox (Apr 22, 2008)

Summercat said:
			
		

> da-fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But.. well.... this list is about Conventions and also BIG furmeet..... So.. anyway.. I just put this list here to help people! ^^


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 22, 2008)

I heard that FA: United 2008 con is supposed to be most excellent.


----------



## da-fox (Apr 23, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> I heard that FA: United 2008 con is supposed to be most excellent.




Hehe... well... the best convention, I think.. Its Anthrocon... also because is the biggest... But well... This year I go to Furfright and its my first furmeet.. hehe.. so.. I cant say which one is the best. xD


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 23, 2008)

da-fox said:
			
		

> This year I go to Furfright and its my first furmeet.. hehe.. so.. I cant say which one is the best. xD


I'll be there.  FurFright was a lot of fun, yep.


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Apr 29, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I heard that FA: United 2008 con is supposed to be most excellent.



You are just biased, my friend. 
Why don't you come and visit one of the smaller cons, like maybe....oh I don't know, RMFC perhaps? (hint, hint, giggle, giggle)


----------



## da-fox (May 14, 2008)

New dates for Megaplex 2009: July 24-26: Megaplex (FL)


----------



## Istanbul (May 20, 2008)

Furry Fiesta's date has changed - it's now Feb. 20-22, instead of March 20-22.
(I know this because Furry Weekend Atlanta has been moved to March 20 - 22!)


----------



## PsychoDeathBunny (May 20, 2008)

Hey, umm does anyone know if there are any furry cons in birmingham, england? or near there? Only, I've never been to one but I really wanna, I think it'd be way cool to meet people like me...
So umm yeah, any help would be very very appriciated ^_^


----------



## da-fox (May 22, 2008)

PsychoDeathBunny said:


> Hey, umm does anyone know if there are any furry cons in birmingham, england? or near there? Only, I've never been to one but I really wanna, I think it'd be way cool to meet people like me...
> So umm yeah, any help would be very very appriciated ^_^



Germany June 19-22: BerliCon
UK June 20-23: ConFuzzled
Germany July 24-27: DustPaws
Germany Aug 27-31: Eurofurence (the most popular)
Germany Oct 02-05: H-Con
Germany Oct 23-26: Die HerbstCon Fall Edition
UK Nov 27-30: RBW
Netherlands Dec 30-Jan 01: MewYear


----------



## PsychoDeathBunny (May 23, 2008)

da-fox said:


> Germany June 19-22: BerliCon
> UK June 20-23: ConFuzzled
> Germany July 24-27: DustPaws
> Germany Aug 27-31: Eurofurence (the most popular)
> ...



Thank you!! Thanks so much!!
*hugs*
I really owe you!


----------



## da-fox (May 23, 2008)

PsychoDeathBunny said:


> Thank you!! Thanks so much!!
> *hugs*
> I really owe you!



No problem.. hehe.. its a pleasure to help another furry 
=^.^=


----------



## PsychoDeathBunny (May 23, 2008)

da-fox said:


> No problem.. hehe.. its a pleasure to help another furry
> =^.^=



Heehee ^_^
Now I gotta find a way to raise Â£170 by June 20th *sigh*
Thanks again =(n_n)=


----------



## da-fox (May 23, 2008)

PsychoDeathBunny said:


> Heehee ^_^
> Now I gotta find a way to raise Â£170 by June 20th *sigh*
> Thanks again =(n_n)=



Hum... as I can see you go at Confuzzled. ^^
Here is some link to help you (if you dunno this websites)
http://www.confuzzled.org.uk/content/en/Front+page
http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Confuzzled
=^.^=
Yarf!

But....if you want a bigger convention, I think its better to go at Eurofurence. But..well.. is farther than Confuzzled. ^^


----------



## PsychoDeathBunny (May 23, 2008)

da-fox said:


> Hum... as I can see you go at Confuzzled. ^^
> Here is some link to help you (if you dunno this websites)
> http://www.confuzzled.org.uk/content/en/Front+page
> http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Confuzzled
> ...



Wow thank you!
*nuzzles affectionatly*
I'd better start saving then! This should be really cool


----------



## da-fox (May 23, 2008)

PsychoDeathBunny said:


> Wow thank you!
> *nuzzles affectionatly*
> I'd better start saving then! This should be really cool



Last year, The number of attendees was 585.
http://www.eurofurence.org/EF14/cont-main.html
http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Eurofurence


----------



## PsychoDeathBunny (May 23, 2008)

da-fox said:


> Last year, The number of attendees was 585.
> http://www.eurofurence.org/EF14/cont-main.html
> http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Eurofurence



wow! That's alot of fur! haha man I'm not even sure if I'll be able to get in then ^_^;;;
I've never been to one before, mainly since most of em are in Germany.
Even in the UK, that's pretty far away 
I really need to get everythin together.
But, I mean if all else fails, I can always just go to RBW.
It's cheaper and I have more time to prepare, but that's a pretty long time away ^_^


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 4, 2008)

da-fox said:


> USA July 24-27: Comic-Con International (CA)


I never knew that Comic-Con had anything to do with Furries, I think I've seen a whopping two boths that were specificly for the fandom in the years I have been going. Have I been missing something?


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 28, 2008)

da-fox said:


> USA May 2009: Rocket City FurMeet (AL)



HELL YEAH! That's about 30 miles from where I live!


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh no!

There aren't enough cons in Florida. *sniffles* 

Hope my suit is ready by October! 
Can't wait to reveal what it is!!!
*prance*


----------



## velopaw (Jul 3, 2008)

Gahh, all those cons are so far away from here, my parents would never let me go. I'm gonna have to wait till college. *pout* 
On another note: I go to Otakon, this will be my second year. Last year i saw a bunch of furs, does anyone here go?


----------



## Seel (Jul 3, 2008)

velopaw said:


> On another note: I go to Otakon, this will be my second year. Last year i saw a bunch of furs, does anyone here go?



i went to otakon in 06 and 07, and i'll be going again this year  :3


----------



## velopaw (Jul 3, 2008)

Ohh, I'm jealousies. i wish i went in 06 i heard it was really fun.
mabey i'll see you there and not know it, i hope you have fun.


----------



## FaySkunk (Jul 4, 2008)

Im going to RCFM! woo!!


----------



## Shadow (Jul 7, 2008)

Third largest con, Midwest FurFest, always rocks my world! Too bad I missed 07. Then again, it is in my area. |D


----------



## Torakhan (Jul 30, 2008)

GenCon INDY
August 14-17
www.gencon.com/2008/indy
35,000 Gamers (Tabletop, CCG, Board, Computer, Console...), as well as Sci-Fi, Fantasy, TV, Movie, Collectors, Artists, among hundreds of exhibitor merchants... oh, and parties.

It's not "Furry", but the community and some of its artists do make their presence known.. (Hard not to with all of the Anime around there.)
Heather Bruton, Diana Stein, Susan VanKamp have tables in there.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 31, 2008)

Holy necro, Batman!


----------



## Houshou (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey, you missed one.

TransFur It's the Japanese FurCon. 

Http://transfur.jp/

I hope they make an announcement on when it'll be held this year....

EDIT:::
Aw...Damn. I hadn't checked the website in awhile. Looks like its been indefinitely canceled. Damn...I was looking forward to it. Especially now that I am in Japan for the next while.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2008)

Now you either have to go to Europe or to the western side, eh?


----------



## Kyra (Aug 28, 2008)

is there more cons this year in the uk cause i only just found out about dedicated cons??
help will be very appreciated 
i've found the site for confuzzled and has anyone else i've been thinking of going next time its on


----------



## Kye Vixen (Nov 10, 2008)

Ill probably go, I havent been a furry-con yet. 

Sorry a little OT but Kyra you live near me.


----------



## czgoldedition (Nov 22, 2008)

There's another con you forgot, Morphicon, a convention in Ohio: http://www.morphicon.org/


----------



## Nimhster (Dec 2, 2008)

da-fox said:


> USA Jan 22-26: Further Confusion (CA)



I live only 1 hour away, from San Jose! :3


----------



## QuietWolf (Dec 23, 2008)

The Gathering of the Gargoyles will be held in Los Angeles in August (21st-24th)
http://www.gatheringofthegargoyles.com/g2009/


----------



## Mea'eshana (Jan 3, 2009)

You can add MidFur for Australia in December in Melbourne. And RadFur for October in Adelaide. These two are definately going ahead but dates are yet to be announced. ^_^


----------



## shadowulf (Jan 5, 2009)

im not that lucky enough to go to much furry meeets but i'd love to go to one in england(cause i dont have a passport)


----------



## shadowulf (Jan 5, 2009)

i need more info on some of these meets like websites contaxct details anything as long as there in the uk


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dang it not a single one close to Maine :. Oh well looks interesting.


----------



## JoshiYoshi (Jan 24, 2009)

I think I may be able to go to FA: United and Anthrocon. But my father thinks I'm too young to go on my own, so hopefully if someone is near where I am I can probably go as well...that and if I can room with them.


----------



## HorsineKama (Jan 27, 2009)

Well...^^; I was hopeing that they would have RMFC again this year...cause if they don't then I will be sad. I've never been to a fur con...*sadface* >8


----------



## Idlewild (Jan 27, 2009)

HorsineKama said:


> Well...^^; I was hopeing that they would have RMFC again this year...cause if they don't then I will be sad. I've never been to a fur con...*sadface* >8



I hope so too! It would be my first con, but they're still asking for moneyz... I think they wanted to have it around August if they can still put it on. *crosses fingers*


----------



## WishingStar (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting this.  *sigh*  I wish I had the money to go to many, but all I have right now is enough for AnthroCon. :3


----------



## mrfoxboy (Jan 27, 2009)

Wish there was a con in Atlantic Canada


----------



## Ulfstan (Feb 4, 2009)

This one will be at Otakon, cosplaying as James from Team Rocket because he's a loser.


----------



## haynari (Feb 4, 2009)

Damn. Minnesota will never have one!


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Feb 7, 2009)

haynari said:


> Damn. Minnesota will never have one!




Is okey. I'll not go to a FurCon with you as well. Heh, seems like I never get many around my area as well.

Hah, we can have a Non-Con date!


----------



## trigger_wolf (Feb 8, 2009)

I think its time to post up the 09 list


----------



## CBtheLombax (Feb 9, 2009)

Dang I was hopeing to see Idaho on the list. The nearest one for me would be in Washington and California. It would be cool if we could have one in Boise Idaho.


----------



## Houshou (Feb 26, 2009)

I know its a ways out, but I'm looking forward to AC'09 this year. But next year will be even better, as I plan on attending MidFur X! (Considering its VASTLY cheaper to fly Jap-Aus).

I only wish that the Japanese FurCon, was still being held. I got here a little too late...


----------



## Shiyiya (Feb 27, 2009)

<deleted>


----------



## TerranceJones (Mar 4, 2009)

The Wild nights convention this year will be held in Oklahoma instead of Missouri this year.


----------



## kalanaph (Apr 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if any will ever be held in VA or MD? I'd be driving for a good six hours just to get to PA, and, while I love the furry fandom, I'm not about to use up that much gas.


----------



## codewolf (Apr 5, 2009)

Just an update for you from the rbw staff: RBW will be taking place between the 30th of October and the 1st of November in London, and registration opens 8PM (gmt) on the 11th April, so if you could please update us on your list 
-Code


----------



## Istanbul (Apr 6, 2009)

Is it too early to start listing the 2010 dates for conventions that have occured this year?

For example, Furry Fiesta will occur from February 19th to February 21st in 2010.


----------



## Charla (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmmm.. by any chance are there any cons near Santa Fe, New Mexico?
or somewhere fairly close..?
:/


----------



## Cybergarou (Apr 17, 2009)

Since no one has put the info up yet, RMFC is now set for August 7th through the 9th.


----------



## Asino (Apr 30, 2009)

I went to 4 cons last year and had a blast!   Just wondering: Why isn't  Western Pennsylvania Furry Weekend on the list?


----------



## Kao (May 16, 2009)

Aw, only 2 in the UK... 

Does anyone from here go to them? (Sorry if someone replied saying they are in this thread.. slow internet and didn't read all the replies)


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 16, 2009)

Kao said:


> Aw, only 2 in the UK...
> 
> Does anyone from here go to them? (Sorry if someone replied saying they are in this thread.. slow internet and didn't read all the replies)


 
I'm off to ConFuzzled for the second time next week. (so close!)

I'ma look into RBW for next year, but I can only afford one...


----------



## Kao (May 16, 2009)

God damn it! I'm in europe over the ConFuzzled 

RBW might be the one for me if I'm free over the time


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 16, 2009)

Kao said:


> God damn it! I'm in europe over the ConFuzzled
> 
> RBW might be the one for me if I'm free over the time


 
Hope you can make it to RBW, then! 
It's on a boat apparently, and they were auctioning tickets at ConFuzzled last year-- a lot of people were interested, so it must be good.


----------



## Kao (May 17, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Hope you can make it to RBW, then!
> It's on a boat apparently, and they were auctioning tickets at ConFuzzled last year-- a lot of people were interested, so it must be good.



Wow Â£177! I'll see if I can afford it then with all the travelling and such that goes with it...


----------



## antibus (May 22, 2009)

Canada needs more fur cons XD 'specially in the central area (alberta/saskatchewan) areas...


----------



## midnit (Jun 20, 2009)

hey da fox , your in quebec , and i am too , so , any idea if its gonna have some con in qc  ?


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Jul 6, 2009)

What about Gen Con, the gaming convention in Indianapolis?

I know it's not strictly furry, but I have seen a fursuiter or two attend, and it's big on the fantasy/sci-fi genre.


----------



## fire dragon (Jul 13, 2009)

The closest furcon to me is in San Jose and that's a few hours away from me.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 13, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Third largest con, Midwest FurFest, always rocks my world! Too bad I missed 07. Then again, it is in my area. |D



Woot, I'll be going there for my second time this year. See ya there?

Hmm, I should try to make it over to Morphicon next year. Only problem is it's _right_ after ACen, so I'm usually broke and can't take off more time from work><

Also, does anyone know if there's still a high furry attendance for Duckon? I know that's how MFF started, so I'm curious if any furs still bother to go to the original =3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 13, 2009)

midnit said:


> hey da fox , your in quebec , and i am too , so , any idea if its gonna have some con in qc  ?


 There were plans for another Anthrofest in 2009, but I don't know where we are with this now.
Lots of mini-furmeets happen from time to time in Montreal now, but nothing big that I'd know of.


----------



## da-fox (Aug 13, 2009)

list updated.....after a looooong time hehe


----------



## Scautty (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh. Looky there. None around KS. D:


----------



## SgtSprocket (Sep 20, 2009)

Any1 know anything about Phoenix Furness?


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 26, 2009)

has anyone been to furfright before? can someone tell me whats it like?


----------



## Rozz (Oct 1, 2009)

*Furnal Equinox
March 6 & 7
Toronto ON

^^
*


----------



## teaRofTruth (Oct 14, 2009)

heyy i am kinda new to all this fur affinity stuff...can someone help mee out?? hehe thankss


----------



## Thou Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh hey, lookit that. Mt. Laurel is about two hours south of Newark. I like how FA: United is described as being in _northern_ NJ and yet is in Mt Laurel in 2010, though.


----------

